

Drone Carrying Meth Crashes - ewilliamsh
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Drone-Carrying-Meth-Crashes-Near-San-Ysidro-Port-of-Entry-289353601.html

======
TD-Linux
I'm a bit sad that it is a hexcopter. A plane would be a lot cheaper and more
efficient for this application.

------
hindsightbias
Can't believe it's taken this long for this exploit.

~~~
SocksCanClose
agree -- the asymmetry offered by drones is ripe for exploitation. already
happening: [http://www.cnet.com/news/drone-crashes-trying-to-deliver-
dru...](http://www.cnet.com/news/drone-crashes-trying-to-deliver-drugs-to-
jail/) and [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2670560/Drug-
deliver...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2670560/Drug-delivering-
drone-crashes-Dublin-prison-got-caught-wires-yard-placed-1973-IRA-helicopter-
escape.html). more importantly, i'm guessing malicious actors may be testing
out defenses in these articles: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/08/jet-
drone-near-miss...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/08/jet-drone-near-
miss_n_6286492.html) (and the like). why put someone on the plane to take it
down when you can just throw up a drone to fly into the turbine on approach?

